# Kann man auch ohne realgeld es ganz nach oben schaffen?



## Nucho (10. Mai 2009)

hallöchen und zwar habe ich mal eine frage^^

suche ein neues online game,das am besten deutsch ist.
Habe über Rom schon viel gelesen,und wollte es mir mal reinziehen.

und jetzt zur meiner frage
kann ich ohne das ich money blech,mit den guten spielern mithalten?

ich mein equip krieg ich doch durchs questen,inis oder sonstiges.
und man levelt doch wie jeder anderer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich über ein paar infos freuen


----------



## Pleasureman (10. Mai 2009)

ehm ich habe gestern ein ähnlichen thread auf gemacht musst da mal lesen

thread heißt

RoM weiter spielen?


----------



## The Future (10. Mai 2009)

kurz und knapp nein.


----------



## Pleasureman (10. Mai 2009)

ehm das stimmt nicht richtig was du sagst FUTURE


----------



## Dashy (10. Mai 2009)

> ehm das stimmt nicht richtig was du sagst FUTURE



Sehr tolle antwort -.-

Also, ohne Geld wirst du immer einen Nachteil haben, allerdings kannst du es trozdem spielen, einfach mal gucken ob es was für dich ist,
es kostet ja nichts, also lads dir runter und guck einfach ob es dir gefällt.


----------



## The Future (10. Mai 2009)

Pleasureman schrieb:


> ehm das stimmt nicht richtig was du sagst FUTURE


doch es gibt einen anderen Threat wo exact der selbe stab mit und ohne

item shop ausgerüstet wurde und ich sage mal so mir wurde schlecht bei dem großen unterschied.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Die Frage ist: Was heißt bis ganz nach oben? Als erster wirst du sicher nie ein neues Max LvL oder die neueste Rüssi erreichen, aber man kann ohne Geld ohne Probleme das höchstmögliche LvL und jedes Gebiet erreichen. Man brauch eben nur länger


----------



## The Future (10. Mai 2009)

guckt mal in diesem Threat da wird eigentlich alles erklärt: 5 Monate Rom, mein subjektives Fazit


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2009)

Du kannst auch ohne realgeld das maxlvl erreichen, alle Gegner vermöbeln, raiden und alles andere geniessen.
Der Itemshop bietet dir lediglich eine Zeitersparniss oder einen Egobonus, wenn du als ganz oben wirklich extremes "ich brauch keine Mitspieler denn ich bin eine einmann Armee" verstehst.
Da RoM aber ein MMO ist, und ein MMO halt auchmal die gelegenheit bietet, mit andren zu spielen nutzt das aber eh fast keiner.
Der Itemshop ist in RoM sehr zum vernachlässigen im vergleich zu andren F2P, am besten ist aber du probierst ers einfach, wenn du hier diese Frage stellst wirst du 90% aller Antworten lesen das ohne Itemshop nix geht.
(warum ist fraglich aber ich denke das ist der Frust weil man halt net das beste vom besten hat, was einen andren gegenüber erhaben macht, also dieses Ego)
Spiel es, überzeug dich selbst, es kostet ja nix, wenns gefällt spielst dus weiter, und wenn dirs irgendwann nimmer gefällt is auch net tragisch, gibt ja noch andres zum spielen.
Aber du solltest nicht wirklich deine Entscheidung von der Meinung andrer abhängig machen, und schon gar nicht von der Meinung der größten Flamercommunity im WWW.


----------



## Fusie (10. Mai 2009)

Man brauch länger und muss sich eben mehr Gedanken ums Aufrüsten machen, was aktuell im Spiel im oberen Bereich benutzt wird kann man sehr wohl mit Phiriusmarken schaffen.

Nebenbei bemerkt besteht der Anfangstext aus etlichen Fehlern... man kann 6 Werte auf einen Gegenstand hauen, wobei die "gelben" im Zweierpack kommen und daher nur als 1 Wert gezählt werden, man also so bis zu 12 Werte drauf ziehen kann.
Dazu kommt noch ein Wert, abhängig vom Gegenstand, der durch das Plussen oder Aufwerten erscheint.

Des weiteren kann man inzwischen alle Aufwertsteine auch gegen Phiriusmarken sich beschaffen, also ist das ebenso inzwischen falsch dargestellt.

Die Aufwertung mit Steinen, die man gegen Gold kaufen kann ist Glückssache, mal haut man mit 15 Steinen bis zu 3 Sachen auf +1, mal bekommt man nicht eine Aufwertung raus.

Ansonsten muss ich schon ein wenig lachen, hat sich mal einer den Vergleich wirklich angeschaut?
Wohl eher nicht!
Die Waffe wurde wohl zuerst auf +6 gebracht, was sicher einiges an Aufwertsteinen gefressen hat, vor allem die letzte Aufwertung... und dann auf G8 aufgewertet mit *Fusionssteinen und Gegenständen* die man gegen *Gold* im Spiel kaufen kann.
Einfach die Werte auf der Waffe ansehen, ja die beiden +1xx Werte stechen einem da schön direkt böse ins Auge, aber das ist auf der Waffe wohl schon so drauf, nur da drunter gucken dann ganz verschämt Ier Werte einen an.

*Um RoM zu spielen, brauch man keine Diamanten zu kaufen.*


----------



## Thedynamike (10. Mai 2009)

Nein, das kann nicht funktionieren. Wobei es schon möglich ist, wenn du genug Zeit hast.
Vergleich es in etwa mit "Kann man auch ohne einen guten Job BMW fahren? - Klar, du musst nur lange genug sparen."


----------



## Tamaecki (10. Mai 2009)

ganz kurz gesagt: NEIN!!!


----------



## Fusie (10. Mai 2009)

Ach, zuerst geht es nicht und dann aber mit genug Zeit... so so... vielleicht sich erst mal ein wenig informieren bevor man sowas vom Stapel lässt.

G8 entspricht aufgerundet 980 Ladungen des Arkanen Umwandlers, hier kommt dann mal wieder die Twink Rechnung ins Spiel, und es ergeben sich 75 Twinks die auf Level 10 mit einer Runde Tagesquests und der Aktivierung des Umwandlers 13 Ladungen inne haben.
Lässt man sich damit Zeit, zieht man pro Tag 3 Twinks durch und hat nach 25 Tagen seine G8 Waffe, ist man ungeduldig greift man zu 5 Twinks pro Tag und steht nach 15 Tagen schon am Ziel.
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt bekommt man noch Tränke und Aufwertsteine aus dem Geschenkebeutel, die man dann wieder ins AH werfen kann und damit auch noch etwas Gold nebenher einfährt.

Nebenbei, was bringt mir der BMW im z.B. Stadtverkehr wo ich mit einem günstigen [füge beliebige Automarke ein] ebenso von A nach B komme und damit sogar schneller unterwegs bin und weniger Unterhalt zahlen muss?


----------



## JimmeyMV (10. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ohne realgeld das maxlvl erreichen, alle Gegner vermöbeln, raiden und alles andere geniessen.
> Der Itemshop bietet dir lediglich eine Zeitersparniss oder einen Egobonus, wenn du als ganz oben wirklich extremes "ich brauch keine Mitspieler denn ich bin eine einmann Armee" verstehst.
> Da RoM aber ein MMO ist, und ein MMO halt auchmal die gelegenheit bietet, mit andren zu spielen nutzt das aber eh fast keiner.
> Der Itemshop ist in RoM sehr zum vernachlässigen im vergleich zu andren F2P, am besten ist aber du probierst ers einfach, wenn du hier diese Frage stellst wirst du 90% aller Antworten lesen das ohne Itemshop nix geht.
> ...


ganz oben spielen heißt doch nicht max lvl erreichen oder habe ich was falsch verstaden?und wer bezahlt das spiel denn wenns auch so geht wie du sagst?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

man kann in RoM wenn man nix bezahlt genau so viel erreichen wie wenn man bezahlt.. mit bezahlung läuft das ganze nur etwas schneller ab.. von wegen XP-kugeln ausm AH kaufen zum leveln etc.. allerdings kann man, und das raffen viele nicht, auch ohne echtgeld zu bezahlen an Diamanten für de Shop kommen indem man seine sachen im Auktionshaus für Diamanten verkauft, nicht für Gold.

ergo: Diamanten gibts für alle.. nur wer kein echtgeld dafür bezahlen möchte muss halt items farmen und sie im AH verkaufen..


----------



## Yiraja (10. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Aber du solltest nicht wirklich deine Entscheidung von der Meinung andrer abhängig machen, und schon gar nicht von der Meinung der größten Flamercommunity im WWW.



seh ich genau so, immer am besten n eigenes bild machen un sich nich dran aufhängen was andere hier zum besten geben 99% der leute sind mit sicherheit sowieso wow spieler die hier einfach alles mieß machen obwohl se selber dem größten scheiß seit erfindung der drogen oda so erlegen sind xD also laden, oda kauf dir das pc games sonderheft da haste das game dann direkt auf dvd un musst nur noch patchen zusätzlich viele interessante infos rund um runes of magic.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pleasureman (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> man kann in RoM wenn man nix bezahlt genau so viel erreichen wie wenn man bezahlt.. mit bezahlung läuft das ganze nur etwas schneller ab.. von wegen XP-kugeln ausm AH kaufen zum leveln etc.. allerdings kann man, und das raffen viele nicht, auch ohne echtgeld zu bezahlen an Diamanten für de Shop kommen indem man seine sachen im Auktionshaus für Diamanten verkauft, nicht für Gold.
> 
> ergo: Diamanten gibts für alle.. nur wer kein echtgeld dafür bezahlen möchte muss halt items farmen und sie im AH verkaufen..



du hast mich motiviert RoM doch weiter zu spielen. DANKE!!^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2009)

JimmeyMV schrieb:


> ganz oben spielen heißt doch nicht max lvl erreichen oder habe ich was falsch verstaden?und wer bezahlt das spiel denn wenns auch so geht wie du sagst?



Bezahlen tun das Spiel Leute wie ich, die kein Problem damit haben sich Dias fürn Mount oder für mehr Taschenplatz zuzulegen.
Und das tun auch viele andre, die wenigsten investieren wirklich Dias, um ihre ausrüstung zu pimpen, F2P Player sind nicht gerade für ihre "Ich brauch Imba Zeugs um damit vor dem AH anzugeben" Mentalität bekannt, sondern dafür das sie sich lieber kleinigkeiten gönnen,
und durch das finanziert sich das Spiel, sonst würde es ja kein einziges F2P geben (zumindest wenns nach der Buffedcommunity gehen würde)
Ausserdem..es gibt nicht nur F2P MMOs, sondern auch Shooter(Warrock ist da sehr erfolgreich) unendlich viele Browsergames etc...wie finanzieren sich denn die? Und da gibts welche die sind schon aufn MArkt, da hat noch keine Sau jemanls drann gedacht das es ein WoW je geben würde...
Ihr verzapft hier teilweise derartigen Schwachsinn, ohne euch jemals wirklich mit der MAterie auseinander gesetzt zu haben, es passt nicht in euer Konzept, also machen wirs madig...

Und was heisst ganz oben mitspielen? Heisst es alle Herausforderungen im Spiel zu meistern? Dann heisst die Antwort das man selbst kein Geld in DIas stecken muss.
Heisst es Schwanzvergleich? Dann würde ich mir schon mal ein höheres Überziehungslimit beantragen.....


----------



## JimmeyMV (10. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Bezahlen tun das Spiel Leute wie ich, die kein Problem damit haben sich Dias fürn Mount oder für mehr Taschenplatz zuzulegen.
> Und das tun auch viele andre, die wenigsten investieren wirklich Dias, um ihre ausrüstung zu pimpen, F2P Player sind nicht gerade für ihre "Ich brauch Imba Zeugs um damit vor dem AH anzugeben" Mentalität bekannt, sondern dafür das sie sich lieber kleinigkeiten gönnen,
> und durch das finanziert sich das Spiel, sonst würde es ja kein einziges F2P geben (zumindest wenns nach der Buffedcommunity gehen würde)
> Ausserdem..es gibt nicht nur F2P MMOs, sondern auch Shooter(Warrock ist da sehr erfolgreich) unendlich viele Browsergames etc...wie finanzieren sich denn die? Und da gibts welche die sind schon aufn MArkt, da hat noch keine Sau jemanls drann gedacht das es ein WoW je geben würde...
> ...


buffcumi mies macher bitte lass das, dein denken auf alles andere zu lenken....


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (11. Mai 2009)

Auch ohne Geld zu investieren kann man im Endgame gut mithalten. Man muss nur etwa 25x so viel Zeit investieren, wie Spieler, die blechen.
Und dann fängt man schnell an zu überlegen, ob man lieber 5 Stunden farmt, sich vom erfarmten Gold im AH 100 Diamanten kauft, oder ob man lieber 5 Stunden arbeitet und vom verdienten Geld 300 Diamanten kauft. (50 Dias = 2 Euro, größere Mengen billiger)


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. Mai 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Auch ohne Geld zu investieren kann man im Endgame gut mithalten. Man muss nur etwa 25x so viel Zeit investieren, wie Spieler, die blechen.
> Und dann fängt man schnell an zu überlegen, ob man lieber 5 Stunden farmt, sich vom erfarmten Gold im AH 100 Diamanten kauft, oder ob man lieber 5 Stunden arbeitet und vom verdienten Geld 300 Diamanten kauft. (50 Dias = 2 Euro, größere Mengen billiger)



bei deinem Stundenlohn würd ich morgens nichtmal aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stimmt schon, wenn wer arbeiten geht und n Job hat, und nicht soviel Freizeit hat, ist ein Itemshop genial
ne stunde Arbeit entspricht immerhin vielen Stunden Zeitersparniss.
In WoW war das halt immer schlimm...die meisten raidgilden setzen ja schon fast Hartz4 und 24/7 Bereitschaft vorraus, damit man da nicht den Anschluss verliert.


----------



## Davenmor87 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

da ich seit langem hier im Forum "mitlese" und es mir nun in den Fingern juckt auch mal meinen Senf zu dieser Diskussion hinzu zu geben, habe ich mich nun zur Registrierung entschieden.

Ich spiele RoM nun seit dem Release und habe mit Diamanten eigentlich eine sehr positive Erfahrung gemacht. Zu Beginn habe ich mir ein kleines Starterpaket von 500 Dias geleistet um mir ein Mount und ein paar Möbel für mein Haus zu kaufen. Die Dias waren jedoch relativ schnell weg und ich habe ersteinmal ohne "Hilfe" weiter gelevelt. Mittlerweite habe ich einen lvl50 Charakter und dieser ist relativ gut gepimpt, sodass ich mit einer guten Gruppe ohne Probleme Instanzen wie CA und ähnliche clearen kann. Meine HP sind mit ca 5250 (als Mage) noch nicht am Limit, aber das liegt eher an der fehlenden epic equipe, die es sich ja ersteinmal zu erarbeiten heißt! Trotzdem hab ich damot ca 100% mehr HP als ein ungepimpter Mage meines Levels.
Im großen und ganzen kann ich also oben mitspielen *obwohl ich zum pimpen kein eigenes Geld ausgegeben habe*, (da wie oben angemerkt die 500 eher im Lowlevelbereich drauf gingen)

Trotzdem *habe ich auf meinem Konto momentan um die 800 Dias welche allein aus Verkäufen im Auktionshaus erwirtschaftet* wurden! Alles zusammengenommen, habe ich sogar schon um die 1500 Dias (etwa 75&#8364 im AH erwirtschaftet. Dies funktioniert auf der einen Seite durch den Verkauf von Gold (was aber sehr zeitaufwendig ist, da Gold mühselig zu farmen ist) oder auf der anderen durch den Verkauf von erbeuteten Items wie Stäben, Rüstungen usw.
Richtig lohnen tut sich dies aber erst ab lvl 50 da man somit wirklich gute Items (zB. in Malatinas Spiel) abgreifen kann welche für 10-50 dias über den Tisch gehen!!
Die doch sehr hohe Zahl von 1500 kommt auch dadurch zu stande, dass ich teilweise einige Dias zum Pimpen investiert habe und so sehr schöne Items erstellen konnte, welche durchaus auch für mehrere hundert Diamanten über den Tisch gehen.

Die Zeit für das ganze hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, da die Sachen beim Spielen automatisch droppen (wenn man zB in Inis geht oder eben Malatinas Spiel macht).

Mein Fazit bezogen auf die Frage des TE lautet somit: *Ja es ist mit etwas Geschick im Handel und ein wenig dropluck ohne enormen Zeitaufwand möglich effektiv Endgame zu betreiben und zu dem oberen Teil des Servers zu gehören.*

Platz eins in jeder Hinsicht wird man so aber natürlich nie erreichen, da es immer Spieler gibt, die 200+&#8364; im Monat ausgeben und gleichzeitig 16/7 online sind. Diesen Leuten kann man aber nur danken, da es ja gerade diese sind, welche das Spiel wirtschaftlich tragen und 20+ Spieler auffangen, die keine Euronen ausgeben möchten.


Gruß an alle

Dave


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2009)

> In WoW war das halt immer schlimm...die meisten raidgilden setzen ja schon fast Hartz4 und 24/7 Bereitschaft vorraus, damit man da nicht den Anschluss verliert



Das stimmt so nicht. Aber an deinem "war das halt" leite ich mal ab, dass du das letzte mal zu MC+BWL Zeiten in WoW (vor 3 Jahren) geraidet hast und keine Ahnung hast wie es aktuell zugeht.

Wenn du World Top 10 sein willst musst du vielleicht 24/7 spielen, aber eine Raidgilde findest du auch mit 3 x 4h pro Woche (und damit siehst auch allen Content und hast - mit etwas Verzögerung - Zugang zu allen Items).

Bloß wenn du in RoM World Top 10 sein willst, dann musst du mindestens genausoviel Zeit UND ZUSÄTZLICH noch eine ganze Menge RL-Geld investieren - sonst geht da gar nichts...



> Platz eins in jeder Hinsicht wird man so aber natürlich nie erreichen, da es immer Spieler gibt, die 200+€ im Monat ausgeben und gleichzeitig 16/7 online sind.



Genau - und da diese Spieler - wie du selbst sagst -das Spiel wirtschaftlich tragen wird der Content auf diese Spieler zugeschnitten. Sobald diese Leute ihren "Vorteil" nicht real im Spiel haben hören sie auf mit RoM. I.e. die Schere zwischen non-IS und IS Spieler wird und muss immer eine klar merkbare sein, sonst bezahlt ja keiner.

Auf die Frage des TE kann daher nur eine Antwort gelten:

Je weiter "vorne" du mitspielen willst, desto mehr Geld musst du investieren. Damit ergibt sich ganz logisch, dass man ohne Geld auf keinen Fall "ganz oben" sein kann.


----------



## Fusie (12. Mai 2009)

Aus der Frage ergibt sich nur eines, wenn er im PvE Bereich die oberen Instanzen leer machen will, kann er es auch so schaffen, dazu brauch es keinen IS, denn ansonsten wären schon etliche Spieler wieder weg.

Ergo kann man auch ohne IS oben mitspielen, denn viele machen es ja schon, und ich rede hier nicht von irgendwelchen Phantasie Geschichten sondern von realen Spielern auf den Servern.

Spiel ziehen/kaufen, Spiel installieren, Spiel patchen.

Sich derweil mit Guides im offiziellen RoM Forum vertraut machen um ein gewissen Basiswissen anzueignen, anschliessend los spielen.

Wie weit du kommst liegt dann alleine bei dir, und nicht an der Größe deines Geldbeutels, denn selbst wenn du einen 50000 HP Tank hast, wenn der im Raid nichts auf die Reihe bekommt wird den auch bald keiner mehr mitnehmen.

Nebenbei, gelesen was in einem anderen Thread steht und das G10 Waffen aufgetaucht sind die mit Twinks erstellt worden sind? Wie passt das denn nun in deine Argumentation? Natürlich ist der Zeiteinsatz extrem, aber der Witz an der Geschichte ist doch, das die Spieler dafür Twinks nehmen, und eben nicht auf den IS zugreifen... Also so gesehen man sich einen Vorteil erschafft ohne Hilfe des IS.

Nun garnieren wir das Ganze noch mit der theoretischen Möglichkeit Waffen noch weiter rauf zu graden und stelle sich die Frage, ist es wirklich der IS vor dem man nun "Angst" haben muss, oder eher Spieler mit extrem viel Zeit?


----------



## Ainu253 (4. Juni 2009)

@ OldboyX: das stimmt aber auch nicht ganz was du sagst. im februar 09 hab ich mit WoW aufgehört und da kenne ich es auch so das es raid-gilden gibt, denen es wirklich an liebsten is, wenn man hartz4 empfänger is, an besten keine freunde hat, und somit unenedlich viel zeit hat... wer genau gelesen hat: ich sagte "ES GIBT"...damit meine ich nicht das WoW hauptsächlich von solchen leuten besetzt ist. 

nun zum thema.
ich persönlich habe nicht wirklich das geld um mir diamanten zu kaufen und eigentlich möchte ich das auch nicht unbedingt. schon möglich das ich mal "was verrücktes" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) tue und mir ein paar dias leiste, aber bis jetzt hab ich es noch nicht in erwägung gezogen - liegt einerseits vllt auch daran das ich noch neu in RoM bin und mein Priester/Ritter erst lvl 13/10 erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werd jedenfalls in laufe der zeit und der gewonnenen erfahrungen sehen ob diamenten wirklich so zwingend notwenig sind. die meinungen und argumente hier spalten sich ja extrem, von daher muss es wohl selber testen ^^

Liebe Grüße, Ainu


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2009)

@ Ainu253

?

Ich habe sehr genau gelesen und sogar zitiert:



> In WoW war das halt immer schlimm...die meisten raidgilden[...]



Worte wie "immer" und "die meisten" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass es in WoW auch Extremgilden gibt ist keine Frage und ich bin der erste der das unterschreibt (kein anderes MMO hat so extreme "pro-Gilden" wie WoW). Mehr Spieler insgesamt > mehr Spieler auf professioneller Ebene (wie auch im RL bei jeder Sportart btw.).


----------



## Ainu253 (4. Juni 2009)

ja das war ein zitat von Pyrodimi...deine antwort darauf war *"Das stimmt so nicht. Aber an deinem "war das halt" leite ich mal ab, dass du das letzte mal zu MC+BWL Zeiten in WoW (vor 3 Jahren) geraidet hast und keine Ahnung hast wie es aktuell zugeht."
*von deiner antwort her, verstehe ich das so, das dies absolut nicht mehr der fall wäre O.o und das ist nun mal leider nicht (vielleicht habe ich deine antwort auch falsch aufgefasst, aber für mich "hört" sich es eben so an ^^)


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

Pleasureman schrieb:


> du hast mich motiviert RoM doch weiter zu spielen. DANKE!!^^


verständlich das ein ROM-GM(und ja er ist wirklich einer) dir das Spiel schmackhaft macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2009)

> von deiner antwort her, verstehe ich das so, das dies absolut nicht mehr der fall wäre



Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass man früher durchaus sehr viel investieren musste um ÜBERHAUPT eine Chance im Raidcontent zu haben (wenn ich an MC, BWL, AQ40 etc. denke). Ohne Raidmats (mit hohem Farmaufwand verbunden) machte es garnicht erst Sinn sich in diese Inis zu begeben. Man hatte also grundsätzlich eher eine Zweiteilung in Leute die geraidet haben und Leute die es (fast) gar nicht gemacht haben.

Dies hat sich heutzutage definitiv geändert, da man auch ohne viel Farmaufwand und mit 3 Raidtagen pro Woche sehr gut raiden kann und auch die ganzen Inhalte zügig (noch bevor neue nachgeliefert werden) erschließen kann ( wenn man mal von Achievements und hardmodes absieht). Insbesondere, da man ja dieselben Bosse - wenn nich im 25er - wenigstens im 10er besuchen kann.

In WoW Classic hatte man ohne "hardcore" zu sein wenig Chance MC (später schon, aber anfangs nicht), BWL, AQ40, Naxx (das sowieso) überhaupt von innen zu sehen.
Natürlich gibt es in WoW nach wie vor Gilden wie Ensidia, die bezahlte Pro-Gamer haben und den Content inklusive aller Achievements so schnell es menschenmöglich ist erarbeiten. 
Nur trennen diese Gilden nun nichtmehr Welten (ganze Instanzen) von den "normalen" Spielern sondern exklusive Achievements, Mounts und ein paar Items (viel weniger als früher).


Aber genug von WoW, sonst gibts gleich die Off-Topic Keule hier ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ainu253 (4. Juni 2009)

naja da muss ich dir aufjedenfall recht geben. was das angeht war es früher wesentlich aufwendiger und schwerer an gutes equip zu kommen als dann zu BC und wotk-zeiten. 

aber jut, schluß mit WoW gelaber. hier gehts um RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (4. Juni 2009)

Ist schon lustig wie bei WoW der extreme Zeiteinsatz, den man einbringen muss, um oben oder vorne mitzumischen immer wieder unterschlagen wird.
Bis man auf der Stufe von "ein paar Stunden pro Tag reichen ja" steht, fliesst ordentlich Geld in die Kassen von Blizzard.

Je weiter "vorne" du in WoW mitspielen willst, desto mehr Geld musst du investieren. Damit ergibt sich ganz logisch, dass man ohne Geld auf keinen Fall "ganz oben" in WoW sein kann.

Basisspiel, jedes Addon und die am Anfang doch so wenigen 13 €uronen im Monat summieren sich da sehr schnell zu einem ordentlichen Batzen Geld.

 Geht man bei RoM vom aktuellen Inhalt aus, kann man klar sagen, mir einer halbwegs gescheiten Gilde, die nicht stur auf Itemshop Kurs geht, nur weil es irgendwer vorbetet, kann man mit der Zeit sehr wohl alle Instanzen von innen sehen und sich den Bossen dort drin stellen.

Ansonsten ist es ja mal wieder das Selbe hier, sobald ich mir Diamanten erhandele kann ich *mit* nebenbei ersammelten Phiriusmarken auf Level 50 schon einiges an Mehr aus meinen Sachen reissen.
Ob ich dann den Hersteller noch nebenbei mit einem monatlichen geringen Obolus für sein Spiel unterstütze steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2009)

> Je weiter "vorne" du in WoW mitspielen willst, desto mehr Geld musst du investieren. Damit ergibt sich ganz logisch, dass man ohne Geld auf keinen Fall "ganz oben" in WoW sein kann.



In Anbetracht aller Diskussionen die wir schon hatten darüber machst du dich doch einfach nur noch lächerlich Fusie. Vor allem "ergibt sich ganz logisch" gar nichts, außer, dass du ohne zu bezahlen GAR NICHT spielen kannst. Indem du bezahlst hast du Zugang zum Spiel, das wars. Danach wirft jeder seine "Zeit" die er investieren will in die Waagschale (abzüglich andere Aktivitäten, welche aber als "illegal" gewertet werden). 



> Basisspiel, jedes Addon und die am Anfang doch so wenigen 13 &#8364;uronen im Monat summieren sich da sehr schnell zu einem ordentlichen Batzen Geld.



Darum gehts ja gerade, die Kosten sind für alle gleich. Aber das ist dir wohl in den vielen Diskussionen entgangen. Man kann nicht "schneller, höher, weiter" werden indem man Blizzard statt 13 Euronen im Monat nun 26 gibt und dafür spart man sich dann x,y,z.

Bei RoM ist das wohl anders.



> Geht man bei RoM vom aktuellen Inhalt aus, kann man klar sagen, mir einer halbwegs gescheiten Gilde, die nicht stur auf Itemshop Kurs geht, nur weil es irgendwer vorbetet, kann man mit der Zeit sehr wohl alle Instanzen von innen sehen und sich den Bossen dort drin stellen.



Hast du alle Instanzen gesehen und alle Bosse gelegt? Und "mit der Zeit" kann alles heißen, von in zwei Tagen bis in zwei Jahren... In WoW konnte auch mit der Zeit jeder Random Sunwell clearen ohne dafür mehr als 1 Stunde pro Woche zu spielen.



> Ansonsten ist es ja mal wieder das Selbe hier, sobald ich mir Diamanten erhandele kann ich mit nebenbei ersammelten Phiriusmarken auf Level 50 schon einiges an Mehr aus meinen Sachen reissen.



Kannst du, spricht dir keiner ab. RoM ist ein super tolles Spiel und man kann es spielen ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen. Jedoch ist es kein P2P und man kann sich mit RL-Geld über offiziellem Weg Vorteile(angefangen von Taschen, PermanentMounts, Xptränke, Itemupgrades uvm.) ingame erkaufen. Darin unterscheidet sich RoM WESENTLICH von WoW und jedem anderen "Flat-Rate" P2P MMO.

PS: Nein das ist kein Flame, aber du musstest ja wieder damit anfangen...


----------



## Fusie (4. Juni 2009)

Stellt man sich im Spiel den Fakten, sieht man sehr schnell wie du dich lächerlich machst, und natürlich hast du nicht damit angefangen, nein rein gar nicht...

Du stellt WoW hier als Spiel hin, in dem man so nebenbei aufs aktuelle Level kommt und dann natürlich mit Kusshand von jedem Raid aufgenommen und durch den aktuellen Highend Inhalt gezogen wird.

Schon mal einen Charakter neu angefangen und mit dem auf einem Server ohne Unterstützung die Level bis 80 bestritten und dann als absolut unbeschriebenes Blatt versucht in einen aktiven guten Raid zu kommen?
Sicher nicht, spiele nebenher einen kleinen Paladin hoch, Instanzen im unteren Bereich kannst du schon mal knicken, du findest keine Mitspieler oder wenn dann nur welche die nach dem ersten Problem direkt das Weite suchen.
Einen etwas höheren Jäger der im Moment Nordend durch streift, und eines kann ich dir sagen, die Gruppenquests sind eine Qual - Unterstützung selten und auch hier kann man normale Instanzen auf dem aktuellen Level fast schon vergessen.

Nun gehen wir mal von einem absoluten Neuling aus, selbst wenn der die niederen Gefilde dank dem Todesritter überspringt und direkt in der Scherbenwelt los legt, der wird eine ganze Weile zu knabbern haben bis er überhaupt durch seine erste Instanz ist.

Aber, schliesslich kann das ja _jeder_ und die "oberen" Gilden sind ja _nur_ schneller durch und bekommen dadurch ja _nur_ Erfolge und Belohnungen, die nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder aus dem Spiel verschwinden und somit *nicht* von jedem erreicht werden kann.

Übrigens wurden und werden von manchen "Topgilden" Raidplätze gegen echtes Geld angeboten und auch der asiatische Farmer von nebenan scheint nicht schlecht zu verdienen - mit echtem Geld kommt man in WoW nicht schneller voran?
Ich denke nicht... aber da ist es ja auch wie mit der RoM Diskussion, ich stelle mich den Fakten im Spiel, du rechnest irgendwas aus, was im Spiel nicht einmal nachweisbar ist.

Na, wer macht sich wohl hier lächerlich?

Ich halte es schon für ziemlich lächerlich sich alle Nase lang über ein Spiel auszulassen das man nicht mal spielt, geschweige denn die aktuelle Sachlage auch nur anerkennt.
Wo ich mit welchem Charakter stehe kann dir ausserdem absolut egal sein, im Gegensatz zu _dir_ befinde _ich_ mich jeden Tag einige Stunden *im* Spiel.

Es muss ja in WAR verdammt langweilig sein... aber hey, schon verständlich das man sich dann etwas anderes zu meckern sucht, wenn der alles gut machende Patch - Flächenschadennerf - erst im Juli auf die heimischen Platten kommt.
Aber es ist sicher erstmal wichtiger in einem hauptsächlichen *PvP* Spiel eine weitere *PvE* Instanz oder Gebiet vor zu ziehen... was natürlich nur dafür genutzt wird um die Balance noch weiter zu verfeinern... na wenn das einem nicht das WAR Herz erwärmt, weiss ich es auch nicht...

Ich schau derweil mal welche weiteren Erweiterungen meine Gilde in die Burg setzen will, kannst dich ja melden wenn in WAR die anderen beiden Städte eingebaut sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2009)

Kannst du, spricht dir keiner ab. RoM ist ein super tolles Spiel und man kann es spielen ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen. Jedoch ist es kein P2P und man kann sich mit RL-Geld über offiziellem Weg Vorteile(angefangen von Taschen, PermanentMounts, Xptränke, Itemupgrades uvm.) ingame erkaufen. Darin unterscheidet sich RoM WESENTLICH von WoW und jedem anderen "Flat-Rate" P2P MMO.

PS: Nein das ist kein Flame, aber du musstest ja wieder damit anfangen...
[/quote]

Jo, als ich RoM getestet habe sah ich keinen unterschied zu nem Asia Grinden>> unfreundliche Menschen, Überall ansagen dass man sich was kaufen muss, langweilige Story und quests, hab bis lv 20 gemacht, danach keine Lust mehr.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt man sich im Spiel den Fakten, sieht man sehr schnell wie du dich lächerlich machst, und natürlich hast du nicht damit angefangen, nein rein gar nicht...
> 
> Du stellt WoW hier als Spiel hin, in dem man so nebenbei aufs aktuelle Level kommt und dann natürlich mit Kusshand von jedem Raid aufgenommen und durch den aktuellen Highend Inhalt gezogen wird.
> 
> ...



Stell du dich doch mal den Fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sachen über WoW die du mir wieder in den Mund legst kannst du dir sparen. Ich habe WoW lange genug gespielt und genug Charaktere auf level 80 gespielt auch ohne irgendwelche Unterstützung (aber du weißt ja, dass ich das "sicher nicht" gemacht habe).

Zu deinen Levelerfahrungen kann ich nur sagen, dass du wieder von dir auf alle schließt. Ich hatte nie Probleme Gruppen zu finden (vielleicht liegts ja auch am server) und selbst wenn, dann gibts genug Alternativen und man kann ruhig die Gruppenquests auch mal links liegen lassen. Was du hier über WoW erzählst klingt nach purem 

"mimimi WoW ist sooo hart keiner hilft mir und zieht mich durch allerhand Zeug durch"

Kein Wunder, dass dir RoM so gut gefällt, da kann man sich die Hilfe einfach kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2009)

> Du stellt WoW hier als Spiel hin, in dem man so nebenbei aufs aktuelle Level kommt und dann natürlich mit Kusshand von jedem Raid aufgenommen und durch den aktuellen Highend Inhalt gezogen wird.



Welches Spiel macht denn sowas? So ein Spiel möchte ich nicht spielen.



> Schon mal einen Charakter neu angefangen und mit dem auf einem Server ohne Unterstützung die Level bis 80 bestritten und dann als absolut unbeschriebenes Blatt versucht in einen aktiven guten Raid zu kommen?
> Sicher nicht, spiele nebenher einen kleinen Paladin hoch, Instanzen im unteren Bereich kannst du schon mal knicken, du findest keine Mitspieler oder wenn dann nur welche die nach dem ersten Problem direkt das Weite suchen.
> Einen etwas höheren Jäger der im Moment Nordend durch streift, und eines kann ich dir sagen, die Gruppenquests sind eine Qual - Unterstützung selten und auch hier kann man normale Instanzen auf dem aktuellen Level fast schon vergessen.



woOoOt? Dann würd ich mal auf nen Deutschen Server gehen, und ich denke nur der Bruchteil hier hat mit Unterstützung 80 ereicht.




> Nun gehen wir mal von einem absoluten Neuling aus, selbst wenn der die niederen Gefilde dank dem Todesritter überspringt und direkt in der Scherbenwelt los legt, der wird eine ganze Weile zu knabbern haben bis er überhaupt durch seine erste Instanz ist.



Wie gesagt geh mal auf nen Deutschen Server, mit Deutschem gerede auf nem Russischen Server findest du auch keine Instanz.



> Aber, schliesslich kann das ja _jeder_ und die "oberen" Gilden sind ja _nur_ schneller durch und bekommen dadurch ja _nur_ Erfolge und Belohnungen, die nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder aus dem Spiel verschwinden und somit *nicht* von jedem erreicht werden kann.



Bämm Headshot!! Voll ins Knie!  (Mehr kann man da nicht sagen, naja selfowned)



> Übrigens wurden und werden von manchen "Topgilden" Raidplätze gegen echtes Geld angeboten und auch der asiatische Farmer von nebenan scheint nicht schlecht zu verdienen - mit echtem Geld kommt man in WoW nicht schneller voran?
> Ich denke nicht... aber da ist es ja auch wie mit der RoM Diskussion, ich stelle mich den Fakten im Spiel, du rechnest irgendwas aus, was im Spiel nicht einmal nachweisbar ist.



Sry aber langsam kommst du mir vor wie ein mimimi Kind.



> Na, wer macht sich wohl hier lächerlich?



Du!



> Ich halte es schon für ziemlich lächerlich sich alle Nase lang über ein Spiel auszulassen das man nicht mal spielt, geschweige denn die aktuelle Sachlage auch nur anerkennt.
> Wo ich mit welchem Charakter stehe kann dir ausserdem absolut egal sein, im Gegensatz zu _dir_ befinde _ich_ mich jeden Tag einige Stunden *im* Spiel.



Aber selbst wen es im Highend besser is, trozdem schrecken die ersten 20 lv alle ab in RoM.



> Es muss ja in WAR verdammt langweilig sein... aber hey, schon verständlich das man sich dann etwas anderes zu meckern sucht, wenn der alles gut machende Patch - Flächenschadennerf - erst im Juli auf die heimischen Platten kommt.
> Aber es ist sicher erstmal wichtiger in einem hauptsächlichen *PvP* Spiel eine weitere *PvE* Instanz oder Gebiet vor zu ziehen... was natürlich nur dafür genutzt wird um die Balance noch weiter zu verfeinern... na wenn das einem nicht das WAR Herz erwärmt, weiss ich es auch nicht...




Wiso redest du nun von WAR?




> Ich schau derweil mal welche weiteren Erweiterungen meine Gilde in die Burg setzen will, kannst dich ja melden wenn in WAR die anderen beiden Städte eingebaut sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die würden das Spiel nur unbalancieren. Und Housing hat RoM auchnicht erfunden und Housingburgkämpfe auchnicht.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Je weiter "vorne" du in WoW mitspielen willst, desto mehr Geld musst du investieren. Damit ergibt sich ganz logisch, dass man ohne Geld auf keinen Fall "ganz oben" in WoW sein kann.


wenn ich dir zustimme, dann liegen wir beide falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (5. Juni 2009)

Oh neeeeee, jetzt geht diese Hickhack wieder los.

bitte bitte, gaaaanz schnell wieder schliessen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fusie (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, einfach zu machen.

RoM selbst nicht (mehr) spielen, aber anderen erzählen wollen, wie der Hase in RoM läuft, sowas hab ich wirklich gern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, wer WoW lange genug spielt, wird das was ich geschrieben habe auch bestätigen können, der Rest kann ja gerne glauben was er will.

WAR nur zum Vergleich ran gezogen, btw wieso sollten die 2 weiteren Städte eigentlich die Balance stören?
Soweit ich das mitverfolgt habe, waren die doch "nur" noch nicht sooo poliert wie die anderen Städte und wurden daher zurück gestellt mit der Aussicht sie später noch nach zu liefern... ebenso wie die gestrichenen Klassen...
Zwischenstand, 2 Klassen wurden nachgereicht, die Städte sind im Moment wohl eher vom Tisch.

Aber b2T, RoM kann man auch ohne Geld bis nach ganz oben spielen, wer an der Spitze stehen will, wird aber nicht darum kommen sich Gedanken um den *Handel* mit Diamanten zu machen.

Momentaner Diamantenpreis auf Aontacht, ~28000g pro Stück, im Moment Tendenz fallend.

Weitere Spiele dort draussen mit vergleichbaren Modell bei dem man sich die Itemshop Währung im Spiel erhandeln kann?


----------



## Kayltien (5. Juni 2009)

So hier mal eine Antwort von einem Spieler der es geschaft hat einer der Spieler von seinem Server zu werden Ohne einen einzigen Cent ins Speil gesteckt zu haben..

JA es ist möglich ohne überhaupt etwas fürs game auszugeben Weit oben mit zu spielen ich selber habe 10.5k life 1.2k geschick als schurke und t8 dolche etc + perma mount etc.

Man muss nur handeln können ich z.b farme ab und zu mal altar stats 3-4 runs 1 cleaner stat ist cirka 20-400 dias wert wie 20 ausd 50 Def oder 20 ausd 50 life sind sehr teure stats.

2. man kann viel gold/dias übers ah machen indem man sich ein bissel mit den Preisen beschäftigt...

/FLAME on ----

PS: ja ich habe rl gehe Arbeiten und hab Freunde ich weis nur wie man handelt etc ...


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juni 2009)

> JA es ist möglich ohne überhaupt etwas fürs game auszugeben Weit oben mit zu spielen ich selber habe 10.5k life 1.2k geschick als schurke und t8 dolche etc + perma mount etc.



Schön für dich, dass du "weit oben mitspielst" (frei interpretiert), aber 

Threadtitel



> Kann man auch ohne realgeld es ganz nach oben schaffen?




Antwort:

Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## lordaniel (5. Juni 2009)

STOP!

Diese absolut sinnlose Diskussion hatten wir schonmal, ich bitte darum hier zu closen / lernen zu argumentieren.

Wer sich dieses ganze Geflame & Gespamme doch noch durchlesen will nimmt doch bitte den erwähnten "5 Monate RoM- mein subjektives Fazit" Thread.

MfG,
der Daniel


----------



## Fusie (6. Juni 2009)

Ja, hatten wir schon, da wollen noch immer welche, die RoM gar nicht oder nicht mehr spielen, einem über RoM etwas erzählen. Das müssen glatt Politiker sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diamanten kann man sich über das Auktionshaus erhandeln, damit kann man die selben Aufwertungen erreichen wie auch jemand der sich Diamanten direkt kauft.

Man brauch dafür mehr Zeit, einige Wochen sicherlich, aber dann ist mit genauso weit wie auch ein IS Spieler, der sich seine Stats ebenso erfarmen musste, oder eben aus dem AH kaufte und somit anderen wiederrum das Aufwerten über Diamanten ermöglicht.

Wer nun unbedingt ein weiteres sinnfreies Rechenbeispiel sucht, hier die Vorlage, die erste Tagesquest gibt glaube 50g, das ergibt 500g pro Tag, ein Diamant steht bei 28000g - Tendenz fallend - und nun rechnen wir 199 Diamanten für das erste Pferdchen.
Ist natürlich nicht notwendig, aber ergibt sicher eine genauso eindrucksvolle Rechnung wie jenes G10 Modell und hat in etwa den gleichen Nutzen wie jener Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, schon witzig das man im Moment genau jenes beobachten kann was ich vor der Umstellung des AH System geschrieben habe.
Die guten Sachen, von denen manch einer blauäugig geträumt hat, stehen nun gar nicht mehr zum Verkauf, bzw. mit Beträgen im mehrfachen Millionenbereich und sind damit derart ausser Reichweite gerückt, wie es selbst zur Zeit des Diamantenhandels nicht einmal ansatzweise war.
Viele scheinen auch erstmal ihre gute Ware zu bunkern und abzuwarten wie lange Frogster diesen Test laufen lassen will, aber was wurde ich da von den Träumern böse angetrollt...
Tja ja, Theorie ist schon was feines, dumm nur wenn die Praxis einem einen Strich durch die tolle Rechnung macht.

B2T
Kann man? Ja man kann?
Was muss man dafür machen?
Sich mit dem Handel im Auktionshaus befassen.
Verdiente Diamanten auf die Seite legen und bei Sonderaktionen sinnvoll einkaufen.

Und damit ist nicht ein permanentes Reittier in X Varianten oder die aufklebbare Rüstung für jeden Strampelanzug den man rum liegen hat gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juni 2009)

> B2T
> Kann man? Ja man kann?
> Was muss man dafür machen?
> Sich mit dem Handel im Auktionshaus befassen.
> Verdiente Diamanten auf die Seite legen und bei Sonderaktionen sinnvoll einkaufen.



Das Topic ist aber 



> Kann man auch ohne realgeld es ganz nach oben schaffen?



Und dafür gilt halt nach wie vor auch für noch so lernresistente:

Derjenige der RL Geld investiert UND Zeit ("sich mit dem Handel im Auktionshaus befassen" = Zeit investieren) 

wird immer weiter oben sein als derjenige der

"nur Zeit" investiert.

Damit ist dein B2T einfach wieder unzutreffend. Die Antwort auf die Frage des TE (in dieser Form, wie er sie gestellt hat) ist klar mit nein zu beantworten.


----------



## lordaniel (6. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich dem alten Jungen mal Recht geben. Topic ist diesmal "ganz oben"- und da sich so eine Diskussion ums Topic drehen sollte ist ganz klar zu sagen: Nein, ohne Geld wirst du niemals der Beste sein. Einer der Besten, das ist vielleicht noch machbar, aber da es sich um einen Konkurrenzkampf handelt und manche Leute eben Geld investieren kommt man dagegen nicht so einfach an.

Um nochmal die Leute zu befriedigen, die mal wieder OT gehen: Ja, man kann auch erfolgreich ohne Geld spielen. Zufrieden? Ja? Super, darum gings aber gar nicht.

Allerdings fragt er ja auch nochmal in seinem Post, ob er mit den guten Spielern mithalten kann. Ja, das kann er, darüber brauchen wir eigentlich gar nicht erst diskuttieren, das geht. Nur den Titel des Threads müssen/ sollten wir alle mit "Nein" beantworten ;-)

MfG,
der Daniel


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Juni 2009)

Ähm sry, aber:
Kann ich in RoM ohne Realgeld in möglichst kurzer Zeit Oben mitspielen: NEIN
Kann ich in RoM ohne Realgeld ganz oben Mitspielen? JA

Andere Frage:
Kann ich in einem MMORGP meinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex durch virtuellen Schwanzvergleich kompensieren? 
Antwort: Nur wenn man andere Komplexler findet die drauf einsteigen
Werde ich diese Komplexler in RoM finden? Wohl kaum
Was sollte ich spielen wenn der einzige Sinn eines von mir gespielten Games, der ist das ich mein zurückgebliebenes, vom reallife getretenes Ego aufpolieren möchte?
Dann spielst du am besten WoW, in RoM kannst du vorm AH stehen und angeben bis du schwarz wirst ,und wirst höstens als kleiner Depp belächelt, sollte sich überhaupt mal wer in 2000 JAhren dafür intressieren wie toll du nicht bist.

Ergo: Was bringt dir ganz oben mitspielen, wenns dir nix bringt ausser als vlt, etwas zurückgeblieben betitelt zu werden?
Mit der ganz oben Mitspielmasche, kannst du vlt n paar Kiddys in WoW beeindrucken...
In RoM wirst du mit damit keinen hinterm Ofen hervorlocken. 
Das wichtigste ist doch das man das Spiel spielen kann, den Contest sehen und schaffen kann ohne auf den IS zurückzugreifen zu müssen oder?
Virtuelle Schwanzvergleiche sind ja wohl eher etwas "Sinn und Hirnbefreit" aber naja....

Falls jetzt wieder kommt, wenn alles ohne Realgeld zum schaffen ist, wie verdient Froggster dann Geld?
Gegenfrage: Wieviele WoWjunkies kaufen sich zig Päckchen Trading Cards nur wegen den Mounts und die Karten verstauben wo dekorativ?
Gibt ja auch genug die geben sich mit kleinigkeiten zufrieden udn bezahlen diese (Mounts,Engelseufzer,EP-Boni)
Ein unter 1%er Satz der Spieler pimpt wohl mit immensen Geldeinsatz sein Equip.

Und jetzt /closed bitte diesen Thread, der sieht eher aus wie eine Fortsetzung des 5Mnatsthreads von einem der NichtRoMspielenden Schwanzvergleichsfetischisten ins Leben gerufen.


----------



## knusperzwieback (7. Juni 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ergo: Was bringt dir ganz oben mitspielen



Das frag ich mich schon die ganze Zeit. Ist doch nen Spiel das unterhalten soll und nicht das richtige Leben ablösen.
Bin wahrscheinlich einfach aus dem Alter raus, wo das wichtigste im Leben nen virtueller Char mit möglichst hohen Skills ist.

So gehts zumindest mir. *ratlosschau*


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Juni 2009)

Naja...wohl net aus dem Alter...aber es ist schon ein Phänomen zu beobachten das das im Reallife induzierde in virtuellen Welten sich wiederspiegelt.
Man kann da wirklich sehr schön die Prioritäten der modernen Gesellschaft rauslesen: Gegeneinander statt Miteinander, Konkurenzgedanke statt Teamwork, ICH statt WIR....wow...unsre Gesellschaft ist auf dem Kaffeesatz der sozialen Evolution angekommen..
Bestes Beispiel is zuzeit Lotro...viele Spieler andrer MMOs kommen zurzeit auch nach Mittelerde.
Aus den Filmen und Büchern kennt ja eigentlich jeder die Aussage: GEMEINSAM gegen den Feind, Miteinander,Gemeinschaft,Zusammenhalt...
Man erkennt aber in Lotro traurigerweise fast jeden exWoWler sofort: Ichbezogen,Egoistisch und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil und das Eigene Weiterkommen bedacht, statt Teamwork, Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaft...
Da zählt nur noch der virtuelle Schwanzvergleich, das besser als jeder andre sein...ja nichtmal kurz bei der selben Aufgabe helfen auch wenn man sie selbst hat ist da drin...man könnte ja dem andren ne Chnace geben gleichzuziehen...
Da frag ich mich doch ehrlich was diese Menschen dazu bewegt ein MMO zu spielen? Ist es echt nur damit sie im virtuellen das Ausgleichen was sie im Reallife nicht haben? Weil da vlt der Nachbar das teuere Auto hat, der Kumpel den größeren Fernseher, der Bruder die hübschere Freundin?....
Irgendwann kommt die Rechnung, immerhin waren ja auch die Manager und Makler und die Konzernbosse net anders....Ich muss mehr haben, ich muss der beste sein...scheiß was drauf und wenn die Wirtschaft dann zusammenbricht...*ICH* HAB GANZ OBEN MITGESPIELT....

Naja....ok...das auf Buffed viel so Zeug rumläuft is aufgrund der größe der Com eh logisch, also geh ich wieder in meine Onlinewelten, um GEMEINSAM mit anderen Spaß zu haben und das Böse zu bekämpfen....


----------



## behdahh (8. Juni 2009)

Lustig, schon wieder so ein thread a' la "kann man ohne reales geld was erreichen". Ja man kann. Aber die Frage lautet ja, "kann man ganz oben mitspielen". Und da ergibt sich zunächst mal die Frage: Was ist 'ganz oben'? Wenn das für dich bedeutet das höchste Level, also 50/50 zu erreichen, lautet die Antwort eindeutig ja. Wenn das für dich bedeutet das allerbeste Equipment mit den allerbesten stats und individuellem Aussehen zu haben, so lautet die Antwort: nein. Das ist aber auch bei P2P-Spielen nicht möglich, da es immer wieder leute gibt die via E-bay und noch mehr Geld- und Zeiteinsatz eben noch mehr erreichen. Es wird immer jemanden geben der verrückter ist als du und deswegen bessere Items hat. Weiters sollte man nicht vergessen daß RoM, wie andere MMOGs auch, sich ständig weiterentwickelt. So ist für Herbst eine Levelerhöhung auf max. 55 angekündigt. Das fürt dazu daß derzeit einige Instanzen noch kaum spielbar sind, da diese bereits auf Level 55 und höher ausgelegt sind. Einige 50er glauben jetzt sie müssen unbedingt für viel Geld ihr Equipment pimpen um dort jetzt schon bestehen zu können, in drei Monaten kann man das auch ohne viel Investition erreichen. Viele die "ganz oben" sind, haben eben noch nicht bemerkt daß sie den momentanen Entwicklungsstand bereichs erreicht haben und jammern nun sie müßten soviel pimpen und es sein so teuer. Hört auf zu jammern und wartet einfach bis die Entwickler das Spiel wieder nach oben hin erweitern.
Wenn also ganz oben für dich bedeutet, weiter als es die spieleentwickler derzeit vorgesehen haben, dann mußt du Cash und Zeit ohne Ende investieren oder eben einfach ein bisschen warten und gemütlich ohne Cash weiterspielen.

Und hier noch ein Kommentar zum viel zitierten "meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mot RoM"-Thread:
Der Autor stellt sich allen Ernstes hin und sagt in kurzen Worten folgendes "Ich habe ein Spiel in der closed Beta gespielt und mich gewundert warum so viele Bugs drin sind. Ich habe viel (echtes) Geld in ein Spiel investiert, das sich in der Beta-Phase befand. Ich bin schell an die Grenzen des im Rahmen einer Beta-Version vorgegebenen Spielinhalts gestoßen weil ich 16/7 gezockt habe. Das wollte ich nicht akzeptieren und hab noch mehr (echtes) geld reingesteckt. Das Spiel ist doof weil es so viel Geld kostet." Wer sowas macht ist in meinen Augen gut damit beraten das nicht auch noch in aller Öffentlichkeit zu posten und sich dann auch noch über die eigene Blödheit zu beschweren. 

Abschließend möchte ich noch bemerken, daß "ganz oben" in meinen Augen - ich bin da ganz der Meinung von Pyrodimi - nichts mit irgendwelchen bunten G10 Teilen zu tun hat. Die Masse der Community wird dich eher belächeln wenn du als wandelnder Cash-Shop herumläufst. RoM ist vor allem ein Community-Spiel und niemand wird sich bei dir bedanken oder dich als "ganz oben" einstufen wenn du ständig bei raids dein eigenes Ding drehst und nur auf dich selbst achtest. Anerkennung von der Community kannst du nicht im Cash-Shop kaufen, aber ganau das macht RoM so spielenswert. Leute die auf Schwanzvergleiche stehen sollten sich ein andres Spiel suchen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Juni 2009)

Um Oldboy hier mal das Wind aus dem segel zu nehmen.
Nein, man kann es weder mit noch ohne CS ganz nach oben schaffen.
Warum nicht?
RoM ist eindeutig ein Teamspiel, alleine ist man nichts, auch wenn man 1000€ die Stunde im CS invetiert wird man alleine nie etwas reißen und somit niemals der beste werden.

Kann man ohne CS mit den großen Gilden/Spielern mit halten?
Nein, könnte man wahrscheinlich aber auch mit CS nicht.
Bei den leuten hängen große aktive Gilden dahinter was es ihnen ermöglicht auch die härtesten Inis zu schaffen.
Also kommts aufs Teamplay an.

Kann ich ohne CS auch dort hin kommen?
Ja, 100%.
Wenn du einer aktiven Gilde beitrittst oder gar eine gründest wirst du früher oder später auf dem selben Limit spielen können wie die ganz großen Gilden.
Das ganze geht aber nicht von heut auf morgen.
Wenn man einer großen Gilde beitritt ubnd auch viel im CS investiert wird das sicherlich ne ganze Ecke schneller gehen.
Ansonsten wirst du mit deiner Gilde wahrscheinlich etwas zeit benötigen.
Nützt dir ja nix wenn du als DD rdy für die härtesten Inis bist aber der rest deiner Gilde noch nicht.
Gerade Tanks brauchen länger da es bei ihnen lediglich auf HP ankommt und auf eine gute Waffe.
Aber auch dies ist ohne CS zu erreichen.

Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Asiagrindern hat man das Maxlevel hier relativ flink erreicht.
Jedoch geht der Hauptteil der Zeit darein sein Equip zu pimpen und sich selbst startklar für die nächst höhere Ini zu machen.
Mit lvl50 sind die wenigsten Fit für CA was die einfachste lv50 Ini darstellt.
Der Tank sollte dort 8k+ HP haben, der Healer seine Buffs auf max und möglichst einen aufgegradeten Staff. Dazu die gesammte Gruppe nicht unter 5k HP um nicht beim ersten Charge der Trashmobs down zu gehen.
SoK, was die nächst schwierigere Ini ist braucht man nicht daran zu denken wenn man gerade 50 geworden ist.
Dort braucht der tank 10+ HP incl aufgeradete Waffe und mind ein Paar Lila Teile.
Healer braucht mind T5 Waffe und 6k HP und Mages sollte minimum T6 Waffe und 6k HP aufweisen können.

Alles bringt die zeit, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und nicht von Anfang an die härtesten Inis bestreiten will.
Es Spielt dabei kaum eine Rolle ob man viel Realgeld investiert oder nicht.
Mit der richtigen Gilde/Gruppe ist auf jeden Fall für Dauerspaß gesorgt wenn man nicht neidvoll Playern hinterher schaut die bereits seit 4 Monaten auf lv50 rum hängen.


----------



## Fusie (8. Juni 2009)

Na die Frage ist doch ob man ohne Geld es nach oben schaffen kann, und die Antwortet lautet noch immer "Ja!".
Diamanten erhandeln und man steht im selben Feld wie auch der Spieler, der eben seine Kreditkarte zückt und sich Diamanten direkt kauft.

Das muss man einfach mal akzeptieren, da geht kein Weg drum herum.

Gegenstände lassen sich zwar unendlich aufgraden, aber weder unendlich plussen noch unendlich mit Werten zu knallen.
Auch lassen sich die Talente nicht über 50 hinaus steigern, also ist da auch irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.

Ein weiterer Punkt den man einfach akzeptieren muss, denn das sind nun einmal die Fakten.

Nimmt man beides zusammen ergibt sich für RoM nun einmal das Bild, das man sehr wohl oben ankommen kann, der Weg aber längert dauert, als wenn man eben direkt im IS einkauft, nur irgendwann ist die Grenze eben erreicht.

Mit direkten Einkauf im IS früher, mit Handel über das AH für Diamanten eben später. Je mehr Handel man betreibt umso eher hat man seine notwendigen Diamanten auch beisammen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe nichts dagegen mit Spielern zu diskutieren, die sich auch mit dem Spiel befasst haben und auch aktiv im Spiel noch drin sind - was hier abläuft, ist aber doch untere Schublade.
Ich dackel auch nicht in anderen Foren rum von Spielen, die ich weder spiele und die mich augenscheinlich auch nicht interessieren, und versuche da den Leuten das Spiel madig zu schreiben.
Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, na dann spiele ich es auch und gebe das was ich erfahren habe auch weiter, wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann spiele ich es nicht und halte mich aus den Diskussionen, die sich auf eine weiter fortgeschrittene Version beziehen auch raus.

Wuuuhuuu, in der Beta damals in WoW war der Paladin ja absolut stark, kurz nach Release eigentlich nur als Heilschlampe zu gebrauchen, was würde es nun bringen mit diesem "Wissen" im WoW Forum ein Fass auf zu machen?
Richtig, gar nichts.
Ähnlich ist es inzwischen auch hier, da werden sich auf "Informationen" berufen die aus der Beta stammen oder die Veränderungen im Itemshop auch mal eben so überlesen - wirklich ganz großes Kino...


----------



## DaydreamerFW (12. Juni 2009)

um zum thema zurückzukommen....

kann man auch ohne realgeld ganz nach oben kommen?

dazu kann ich absolut JA sagen... ich bin auf dem weg dazu...

wenn man wirklich shcnell sein will, sollte man sich nen mage erstellen, zum farmen gibts NICHTS besseres.

nach 3 monaten halbwegs aktiven zockens (3-4h am tag, weekend nicht am zocken) hab ich meinen main (mage/priest 50/40) recht gut gepimpt. momentan ist es mir möglich in dem zeitraum von 4h pro stunde 500k bis 1 mio gold zu erfarmen. im durchschnitt mach ich so am tag 2 mio, in der woche 10-12 mio (manchmal auch super dropps, da gehts dann gleich noch 1-2 mio rauf).

bei nem dia-wert von 20k/dia sind das also 100 dias am tag.

die ganzen sachen, die man durch die phirius-marken für daylies bekommt, sind da noch nicht mal miteingerechnet...


fast mein gesamtes inventar ist auf +5, stab hab ich auf grad 8 gebracht. und das nach 3 monaten! und nicht 1 cent investiert...

einer hat ne rechnung aufgestellt, dass man für ne daylie 50gm bekommt, und die dias irgenwas über 20k wert sind, und man dann rechnen soll. das ist schwachsinn! auf lvl1 kriegt man 50gm, ja, nur dass man ca ne halbe stunde braucht um auf lvl10 zu kommen... da ists dann mehr... bei lvl50 kann man sich alleine durch die daylies 1, 2 dias leisten. die daylies sind jedoch nicht dafür gedacht, um gold zu machen, sonder erfahrung. (ab lvl50 halt nur noch TP).

durch farming ists halt, wie immer, am einfachsten an gold zu kommen. und je höher das lvl, je schneller gehts.

mit lvl 1 an den item-shop zu denken ist irrsinn... pimpen sollte man (auf PvE servern) erst ab lvl 47/48, wenn es darum geht, in instanzen zu gehen, die nicht so einfach zu machen sind, und man ausrüstung bekommt, die von grundauf besser ist, als sämtliche +6, grad8 - lvl 1 sachen, von denen hier anschenend 90% der leute reden.

ich hab mein erstes item aufgewertet, als ich mit lvl49 einen stab bekam, von dem ich im forum las, dass es einer der besten zu kriegenden und lohnenswerten item ist, das es auch wert ist aufzuwerten. auch ist es ABSOLUT notwendig, zu wissen, WIE man aufwertet. falsches aufwerten kann ein item absolt unbrauchbar machen. dazu gibts im RoM-forum viele gute texte, damit man weiss, wie man richtig aufwertet.

auch die auha hat einiges zu bieten... man findet manchmal sachen, die einer zu komplett verschrobenen preisen reinstellt. so hab ich auch shcon sachen für 20 gold rausgeholt und für 1.5 mio weiterverkauft...

an meinem beispiel könnt ihr sehen... JA es ist möglich GANZ nach oben zu kommen. ich selber bin es noch nicht, aber auf dem allerbesten weg.

fakten zum aufstieg:
- es ist möglich, ohne RL-Geld in die spitzenklasse der spieler zu kommen
- es ist NICHT möglich, in kurzer zeit in die spitzenklasse zu kommen, ohne RL-geld zu investieren
- es ist möglich, täglich 100 dias gratis zu erwerben
- es ist NICHT möglich, täglich 100 dias zu erwerben, wenn man sich nicht informiert, wie und wo man gut farmen kann
- es ist möglich, täglich 2 items auf +6 zu kriegen
- es ist möglich, täglich 10 items zu verheizen

- es ist möglich, sich zu informieren, wie man viel gold sparen kann. dass man jedoch gut und gerne 10h damit verbringt, infos reinzustopfen, muss man in kauf nehmen

mfg


----------



## djbarti (12. Juni 2009)

> Stellt man sich im Spiel den Fakten, sieht man sehr schnell wie du dich lächerlich machst, und natürlich hast du nicht damit angefangen, nein rein gar nicht...
> 
> Du stellt WoW hier als Spiel hin, in dem man so nebenbei aufs aktuelle Level kommt und dann natürlich mit Kusshand von jedem Raid aufgenommen und durch den aktuellen Highend Inhalt gezogen wird.
> 
> ...



gerade mal so überflogen .  Ich würde sagen wechsel server oder leg WOW weg.  Ich ziehe schon den 6. twink hoch und bin nur in instanzen. Gruppenquesten findet sich immer jemand und Random kommt man meist schneller durchs Content als mit Gilde.  Schalte Gehirn ein ooder leg wow weg.

Aber zum eigentlichen thema ich spiele selber ROM (nur gelegentlich)  Es ist eine super abwechslung zu WOW und vor allem kostenfrei was das Spiel angeht.
Ich farme zur zeit lieber mit Bergbau, Holz und Blumen und verkaufe es im AH (lohnt sich auch), so komme ich an mein gold ran und kann es andersweitig ausgeben für Klamotten usw. . Natürlich reizen einen die Items aus dem shop schon, aber ich bin der meinung durch farmen kommt man auch dahin. Dauert zwar länger aber mich treibt ja keiner an das es geschaft werden muss.

Ich kann nur empfehlen spiel selber und entscheide dann. ob man euros ausgeben will. Mit Level 50 hat man dann auch noch zeit was am Char zu machen , außer du willst halt gleich mit 50 alle Contens claeren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (davon geh ich mal net aus)


----------



## Fusie (12. Juni 2009)

Natürlich, ich wechsel nach 4 Jahren WoW auch mal so nebenbei den Server... klar... wie wäre es damit, befolge du erstmal deinen eigenen Ratschlag, also Gehirn einschalten vor dem Posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da spar ich mir das Geld eher und warte auf das nächste Spiel oder den nächsten Patch, wenn es eben gar nicht mehr weiter geht.

Gerade eine gute Stunde versucht eine Gruppe für Uldaman auf die Beine zu stellen, DDler - kein Problem, Tank und Heiler... ähhh, ja... da liest man so einen Unsinn natürlich sehr gerne.
Von Freunden und Bekannten sich durch ziehen zu lassen ist kein Ding, aber mit einer Gruppe Randoms durch eine Instanz zu kommen wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.
In WoW scheint einem auch nicht durchgehend die Sonne aus dem ... vor allem wenn man neu im Lande ist und dann trotz Guides erstmal auf dem Schlauch steht, wenn es eigentlich in einer Instanz weiter gehen soll.

Erste Nordend Gruppenquest "Letzte Riten" hat eine gute Woche in meinem Logbuch vor sich hin geschimmelt, bevor sich dann endlich ein zufällig im Lande befindender kräutersammelnder Druide erbarmt hat zu helfen.
Und dabei fast jeden Abend freundlich rum gefragt... aber stimmt sicher schon, überall in WoW strömen unendlich viele Randoms durch die Landschaft, die ja nur darauf warten eine Gruppe für Instanzen und Quests zu bilden - fragt sich nur wo die sich immer wieder hin verstecken, wenn ich welche suche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es hat schon einen Grund warum nun auch schon wieder an den "Reisemöglichkeiten" in WoW geschraubt wird, irgendwo hat man wohl doch gemerkt das der Nachschub an frischen Spielern irgendwo auf der Strecke bleibt bzw. es zu lange dauert... und ich würde mal vermuten, das werden nicht die einzigen Erleichterungen sein die da noch kommen werden.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Juni 2009)

> Um Oldboy hier mal das Wind aus dem segel zu nehmen.
> Nein, man kann es weder mit noch ohne CS ganz nach oben schaffen.



Ahh ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Edit: Es hat schon einen Grund warum nun auch schon wieder an den "Reisemöglichkeiten" in WoW geschraubt wird, irgendwo hat man wohl doch gemerkt das der Nachschub an frischen Spielern irgendwo auf der Strecke bleibt bzw. es zu lange dauert... und ich würde mal vermuten, das werden nicht die einzigen Erleichterungen sein die da noch kommen werden.



Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht. Nur verstehe ich absolut nicht, inwiefern du dieser Entwicklung einen negativen Ton verleihst. Sollte das Spiel 4 Jahre lang stetig aufbauen, sodass jemand der jetzt einsteigt erst einmal 4 Jahre lang "aufholen" muss (und in diesen 4 Jahren die anderen ihm natürlich auch wieder "wegprogressen")? 

Ein MMORPG hat zwei Möglichkeiten:

Anpassungen vornehmen um den Leuten den Einstieg zu erleichtern um dort mitspielen zu können wo die Mehrheit aktuell spielt, oder aber darauf warten, dass die Server langsam aussterben.

Sorry, aber du solltest definitiv mal scharf nachdenken. Glaubst du dein geliebtes ROM kann nun 4 Jahre lang Inhalte und Stufen aufstocken und in 4 Jahren werden Leute "neu einsteigen" und mit "Freuden" alles aufholen?

Blizzard hat aus MMOs wie UU oder Everquest gelernt, in denen Neueinsteiger selbst bei hoher Aktivität JAHRE brauchen konnten um aufzuschließen. Jedes andere MMORPG das sich längerfristig am Markt etablieren will, wird / muss das genauso machen...



> ZITAT(Pyrodimi @ 7.06.2009, 15:12) *
> Ergo: Was bringt dir ganz oben mitspielen
> 
> 
> ...



Off-Topic?

Es geht doch wohl hier nicht ernsthaft um die Frage "Was bringt ...."
Was bringt es dir überhaupt zu spielen? Maximal "gefällt" es dir. Genauso "gefällt" es manchen, die besten Items  zu haben, 1. im PVP zu sein, als erster die höchste Stufe zu erreichen usw.

Diese Frage kann jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Nur für den TE spielt es anscheinend eine Rolle, sonst würde er nicht danach fragen?



> Gerade eine gute Stunde versucht eine Gruppe für Uldaman auf die Beine zu stellen, DDler - kein Problem, Tank und Heiler... ähhh, ja... da liest man so einen Unsinn natürlich sehr gerne.



Wenn die Community nicht sofort sich dazu bequemt mit dir alten Content auf traditionelle Weise zu erarbeiten (eine Stunde suchen ist nun wirklich nicht übertrieben lange), dann bist du gleich traurig? Es zwingt dich keiner nach Uldaman zu gehen, wenn sich gerade keine Gruppe anbietet. Es gibt genügend Alternativen, die du an dieser Stelle wahrnehmen kannst.

Die niedrig-stufigen Instanzen sind nicht mehr gut besucht. Wolltest du das sagen? Da hast du recht, weiß jeder, ist nicht zu ändern und ist bei jedem älteren MMORPG so und wird in 4 Jahren bei niedrigstufigen RoM-Dungeons genauso sein. 

Am besten solltest du WoW aber wirklich sein lassen, denn du wirst mit Sicherheit keine 40 Stück 60er finden, um dann MC, BWL und AQ40 toll zu erarbeiten. Außderm kannst du Naxx40er überhaupt nicht mehr erleben, da es das nicht mehr gibt. Schlimm...


----------



## pixler (12. Juni 2009)

Entgegen einiger Vorposter muss ihc sagen es geht. Man kann ohne realgled ganz nach oben kommen. Vorallem auf dem PvP server wo der handel durch Pk dropp noch vereinfacht wird. Hab eselber nicht einen € ausgegeben und komme als nicht tank auf 8k Lp.  Dazu ist zu sagen, das der Cs genutzt werde muss, man kann aber natürlich so an dias kommen. Vorallem auf dem PvP server. Und die Stats zum uppen erfarmt man sich ohnehin leicht  in Ma. Es dauert zwar etwas länger um an dias zu kommen, aber es geht ^^


----------



## Grotuk (13. Juni 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> Sehr tolle antwort -.-
> 
> Also, ohne Geld wirst du immer einen Nachteil haben, allerdings kannst du es trozdem spielen, einfach mal gucken ob es was für dich ist,
> es kostet ja nichts, also lads dir runter und guck einfach ob es dir gefällt.




Quatsch. Alles was du brauchst um Erfolgreich zu sein gibts auch ohne Realgeld. Ist halt nur Zeitintensiver.


----------



## Fusie (13. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das WR^Velvet damit meint, das man sich weder einen fertigen Charakter im IS kaufen kann, noch oben mitspielen kann ohne sich um Aufrüstgegenstände aus dem IS zu bemühen - wie man das nun anstellt, ob über den direkten Kauf per Bargeld zu Diamanten, oder über den Handel mit Gold/Gegenständen zu Diamanten bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen.

Auch wüsste ich nicht wo ich die Vereinfachungen in WoW als negativ darstelle, ich sage das einfach neutral, das diese Vereinfachungen kommen werden und es sicher nicht die einzigen bleiben.

Natürlich muss man nach 4 Jahren es leichter gestalten damit die Neuen zügig Anschluss finden können, da kommt man nicht drum herum, aber genauso gut hätte man den "classic" Inhalt auch etwas straffen und vielleicht besser verweben können.
Manche Quests schicken einen noch immer um die halbe Welt, und da hätte man inzwischen schon einiges dran drehen können.
Die Reiseerleichterung ist da eben die einfache Lösung, und da finde ich könnte man schon etwas mehr von Blizzard erwarten - eben ein wenig mehr Liebe und Sorgfalt...

Auch ist es ja nicht so das ich beim Einloggen gleich eine Gruppe für mich bereit stehen haben will, nur nach einer guten Stunde und keinem ersichtlichen Ergebnis kann man kaum noch von einfach, leicht oder schnell sprechen.
Da brauche ich natürlich erst gar nicht versuchen Raidinstanzen zu erobern, da dürften nicht mal genug zusammen kommen für LBRS oder UBRS, weil man in dem Levelbereich schon lange in der Scherbenwelt sich befindet.

Nebenbei bemerkt, es gibt übrigens auch reine "Classic" Gilden, die sich genau auf jenen Inhalt beschränken, wenn man das Glück hat auf einem entsprechenden Server zu sein mit einer oder mehrer solcher aktiven Gilden, wird man auch vielleicht doch noch die eine oder andere alte 60er Instanz oder Raidinstanz von innen sehen können.

Das man ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt "alten" Inhalt nicht mehr zu sehen bekommt ist dann sicher nicht "schlimm" sondern einfach nur schade, und auch daran könnte man vielleicht etwas ändern wenn man diesen alten Inhalt ein wenig auffrischen würde.

Stattdessen kommt nun eine instanzierte Kreuzung aus AV und TW, bin mal gespannt wie das dann sich im Endeffekt spielen wird...


----------



## terrorott (13. Juni 2009)

hiho,

mal nen paar fragen, hoffe hier keinen flamemist zu bekommen. anlegen können wir uns wann anders miteinander :-)

ich spiele noch wow ab und an und warhammer (etwas intensiver) aber da die community von wow kiddielastig ist und mit teamwork wenig zu tun hat sowie warhammer mir als pve-player nicht so viel bietet wollte ich mal nachfragen wie das so ist ?

1. ist es wirklich so das eine teamorientierte community besteht ?

2. (falls) welche server sind da gut bevölkert ,will nicht wieder den fehler machen und einen char erstellen und dann bei lvl 20 feststellen das dort nichts geht.

3. da ich mehr der gemeinschaftsplayer bin und gerne die gilde supportet frage ich mich die ganze zeit wie das mit den berufen ist, hat es einen entscheidenden vorteil für die gildenmember.

4. kennt wer einen downloadlink, ich habe bisher 3 mal versucht das spiel zu laden (romseite) und immer wieder bricht das game bei 49% ab, und hier in dänemark hatte noch keine zeitung das spiel auf der heft cd :-( . 

5. falls ich das game mal endlich zum laufen bekomme, wer sucht noch member für die gilde :-) 

6. wieviele spieler gibt es insgesamt, so c.a, will damit nicht posen oder es ist für mich weltwichtig aber interessant wäre es schon zu wissen....

7. würde gerne einen ddler spielen, welcher char wäre das ? 

bedanke mich im voraus für spam,flamefreie antworten. 

p.s wollte keinen extra thread aufmachen und hoffe trotzdem die antworten zu bekommen

vi ses


----------

